# Parts for ci's please



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

help needed please

Have just returned from a wonderful 10 days in Devon, fanstastic campsite, wonderful friendly people, sunshine and great pasties. I always love to bring souveniers home but didn't bank on nearly bring back a signpost hooked to my bumper. any advise on where to pick up the grey fibreglass trim that goes along the side to the wheel arch and rear bumper and reflector light as unfortunately the post won. It is a 1999 ci riveria 181.

many thanks from a very sad driver.


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Geoff cox the man for Ci it will cost aarm and leg though
Gary


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I did similar and damaged the corner of the rear bumper. You can compare the damage if you look on classifieds as we have our CI Carioca advertised on there and there is a picture of the damage.
I was quoted almost £500 from Geoff Cox for the rear bumper and the side moulding, and around another £300 to have it painted and fitted etc. I didn't bother. IF you saved al the broken bits of plastic, you may find someone to do a plastic repair depending on how bad the damage is. I have a mate who runs a bodyshop and he is trying to source some similar material and he reckons he could do a good repair job.


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

motormouth said:


> I did similar and damaged the corner of the rear bumper. You can compare the damage if you look on classifieds as we have our CI Carioca advertised on there and there is a picture of the damage.
> I was quoted almost £500 from Geoff Cox for the rear bumper and the side moulding, and around another £300 to have it painted and fitted etc. I didn't bother. IF you saved al the broken bits of plastic, you may find someone to do a plastic repair depending on how bad the damage is. I have a mate who runs a bodyshop and he is trying to source some similar material and he reckons he could do a good repair job.


oh dear mine is alot worse than that, just found a rear reflector at 68.00 and just been informed that you can't buy the skirt kit for a vehicle our age and if you could it would be around 600 quid, ouch. hopefully a repair can be done or i will be stay taped up forever.


----------

